# Weaning and water



## adj2809 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi 

My baby chicks are about 7 weeks old now. They have started to eat millet, egg food, boiled eggs, broccoli, seed, beans, peas, bread, waffles and Im trying to get them onto a few other healthy veggies. 

At the moment they are still getting fed by the parents as well although he is trying to make them eat on their own first.

I have not yet seen them drink from the water bottle and neither has my partner. The parents drink from there on a regular basis and they have been quite good at teaching them how to get on a perch, fly etc etc.

I have someone who is interested in taking one of the birds and I have told her it will be a couple of weeks before they are fully weaned. 

Should I try with a bowl at the bottom of the cage. The last time I tried it they tipped it over and thought it was a game!

Any suggestions??

x


----------



## adj2809 (Sep 1, 2010)

No worries peeps! I have put two different cage mounted dishes near the food with water in and have now seen them all drinking water. The youngest actually drinks out the water bottle like Mama and Papa...copycat! lol x


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Your diet has too much protein...over time this can lead to renal/kidney problems, especially if the birds don't drink enough water. Just because it sounds healthy to us does not mean that this is healthy overtime to the birds.

Thisd is something I have saved on my computer from old postings.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*FOOD FOR THOUGHT…*​ 
Protein and Vitamins

*Question:* I’ve heard some breeders that have had some of their flock die because of over use of beans, if so why?
---------------------------------

*Answer:* Was this because of the higher protein levels in the diet over a period of time? And of so, this would’ve been a *cumulative process,* of not just the beans, but also several sources of foods that were high in proteins.

I do know that we can _slowly kill our birds with kindness_, by not knowing or understanding the nutriental content of the *combined daily intake* from a varied diet. A varied diet is great, but research also has to be done to learn the nutrient levels of EACH type of food, so that there is not *excess* from one combined source, and minimal nutrient content from other sources.

For example: If you offer both seeds and pellets. Pellets will contain plenty of protein and formulated to the species requirements, plus a variety in varying levels of vitamins and nutrients. Vitamin fortified seed will increase levels or vitamin/nutrient daily intake. Plain seed will contribute only a minimal increase to the nutrient content/balance. If you are also giving eggs, they are high in protein. Beans are high in protein. What happens is that you now have several sources that are high in protein. For a day or occasional use this may not be a problem. But if it is a daily offering over a period of time with some birds this can be detrimental in the cumulative ratio of nutrient/vitamins supplied daily. 

*Research * the Internet. Some greens and veggies or fruits have higher levels of certain nutrients, such as vitamin A (beta-carotene) than others. Research the _nutrient requirements for the species of bird_. *What is needed or eaten by one species may not be right for another species.*

*Read* labels, if nutrient content is listed. What you want is a balance of nutrients and vitamins, and in what form, such as natural or synthetic.

*Understand* vitamins. They are the building blocks of life. Vitamins are unique compounds that assist the body in the biochemical process to sustain life. They are _**micronutrients**_ meaning only _'minute amounts'_ are needed by the body in comparison to proteins, carbohydrates, etc.

*There are 2 categories of vitamins:*

Fat-soluble vitamins, which are: A, D, E, and K. Fat-soluble vitamins are stored in the body, and build up in the liver and fatty tissues. . Feeding excessive amounts of vitamins (such as a pellets diet or fortified diet with supplemental vitamins) can cause the fat soluble vitamins to build up an allergic reaction or a toxicity. In either case this can cause an intense itch under the skin which results in plucking to relieve the itch. 


Water-soluble vitamin/nutrients are: The B family (B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B12) Biotin, Choline, Folic acid, Insotol, PABA, C, P (bioflavonoids). Water-soluble nutrients are NOT stored in the body. They are excreted daily, thus they need to be constantly replenished.

Okay, given the above information, it is apparent between the 2 categories that the body usage and storage is different. Since the fat-solubles ARE stored in the body, care has to be taken to *know* and supply the required daily balance of these nutrients. If you are giving sources of food that are high in a certain nutrient, such as A or D (D3) overtime this can become problematic to the point of a possible toxicity and/or death. By the same token, since the water-solubles are NOT held in the body, if this family of nutrients is not daily replenished over time deficiencies will result. Many people have noted that at some point that a cockatiel may eat it's droppings. It looks gross to us, but that is one of the means that the bird will use to 'replenish' the system with what it needs.

And to make matters more complicated. *All vitamins are NOT equal*. Again research and read labels. *Vitamin sources are either natural or synthetic*. Many times the synthetic vitamins are derived from inorganic chemicals which are combined with undesirables substances such as sugar, artificial colors, preservatives, and coal tars. It is believed that vitamins derived from natural sources are more readily absorbed and assimilated within the body. The labeling can give a clue to distinguish between natural and synthetic forms. If the ingredient is prefixed with a *d- *_this would be natural_. If it is prefixed with either a *dl- *OR an* l*- _this is a synthetic (chemical) component_. EX: *d*-alpha-tocopherol = natural E, *dl*-alfa-tocopherol = synthetic E


Ah...just some food for thought....


----------



## adj2809 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks muchly I will adjust their diet!


----------

